# Snows over water or land



## Brad Harris (Mar 7, 2002)

A buddy of mine and I are looking into buying a snow spread and we where wondering if we should get a water spread or a all land spread. There are 5-6 lakes around that we could hunt and several large irrigation ponds too. But we could also could hunt large fields with ponds or just strictly fields. What would you suggest? or where could we have the most success. If we hunt fields I know that north winds are the way to go but what about floaters?

Thanks
Brad


----------



## Elly2211 (Mar 28, 2004)

you cant ever have enough snow decoys


----------



## tombuddy_90 (Aug 5, 2004)

hey if i was you i would go with buying some 1/4 or less floaters if you have lakes or fields with water thatn i would and at least have a few floaters but really i have 100 decoys right now for snows and only 12 are floaters. maybe some other guys can give some more advise.

thomas


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

It might be cheaper if you go to hunting in the fields because the floaters could become pretty expensive.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I suggest buying field decoys. You can always stake them in shallow water and along the edge of water.


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

id do both. Buy some floaters and land decoys.

This year we will be running around 200 floaters.

Just dont be buying brand new GHG snow floaters. BUy some old can decoys and paint them up. They will look great. Also am using old duck decoys for fillers. Its going to work out great.

:sniper:


----------



## Brad Harris (Mar 7, 2002)

We are gonna try using about 100-200 or so duck decoys and about 10dz snow floaters. We will be hunting in large flooded corn fields of about 200 acres or so in size.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I never want to see pics from that day again Hustad.... That could have been the weekends of all weekends..  :eyeroll:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Did all of those decoys end up under water?


----------



## Goose01 (Feb 22, 2005)

Hey Greenhead gear has some awsome snow/floaters...we use them and we have had good success !


----------



## SNOWSNBLUES (Oct 23, 2004)

The yellow ones?


----------

